# 24Volt separat für Siemens S7 / ET200S



## swisscrane (1 November 2010)

Und noch einmall.
Ich verstehe meine Vorgänger, sprich die bisherigen Entwickler unserer Steuerung immer noch nicht ganz.

Macht es Sinn eine Siemens SPS S7 CPU300 mit ET200S über die Laststromversorgung von Siemens zu speisen, und für die restlichen Apparaturen eine separate 24Volt Versorgung zu verlegen??

Grundsätzlich müsste es doch möglich sein ein genügend grosses getaktetes Netzteil zu nehmen, um davon aus alle 24Volt Verbraucher zu versorgen. 
Sprich CPU, ET200, Schützen, Relais, Regelgerät, usw. was spricht dagegen.
Gibt es Probleme wenn die Siemens Steuerung nicht mit ihrer Laststromversorgung betrieben wird?


----------



## Blockmove (1 November 2010)

Ab einer bestimmten Anlagengröße bzw. Komplexität verwende ich auch lieber getrennte Netzteile. Durch große Schütz- oder Ventilspulen versaut man sich gerne die 24V-Versorgung. Und manche Elektronik reagiert da sauer. Deshalb eben ein Netzteil CPU und Eingangsebene und ein Netzteil Ausgabgsebene.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 November 2010)

Wir bauen oft dezentral zusätzlich Netzteile ein,
wenn uns die leitungswege zu lang werden.


----------



## swisscrane (1 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wir bauen oft dezentral zusätzlich Netzteile ein,
> wenn uns die leitungswege zu lang werden.


Das haben wir beim letzten Neuaufbau versucht.
Jedoch ab Trafo mit Gleichrichter. 
Die ET200 IM151 hat jedoch lediglich im Takt geblinkt, und erst als wir die Spannung der S300 zu ihr geführt haben funktionierte es.
Wieso war mir nicht ganz klar.
Die Lösung war unserem Fall nicht so schwierig.


----------



## Blockmove (1 November 2010)

Die ET200S-Profibus reagiert etwas empfindlich auf Potentialdifferenzen und / oder Ausgleichsströme über Profibus-Schirm. Da hilft nur ein vernünftiger Potentialausgleich. Bei grossen Leitungslängen empfielt Siemens den Profibusschirm über eine Schirmauflage oder EMV-Verschraubung zu erden.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## swisscrane (1 November 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die ET200S-Profibus reagiert etwas empfindlich auf Potentialdifferenzen und / oder Ausgleichsströme über Profibus-Schirm. Da hilft nur ein vernünftiger Potentialausgleich. Bei grossen Leitungslängen empfielt Siemens den Profibusschirm über eine Schirmauflage oder EMV-Verschraubung zu erden.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


Hallo Dieter.
Darauf sind wir nicht gekommen.
Wir dachten das der Schirm im Stecker des Profibusses ausreicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 November 2010)

Wir haben uns angewöhnt immer einen sehr
guten Potentialausgleich zwischen den Anlagenteilen
zu schaffen, das macht das leben einfacher.


----------



## swisscrane (1 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wir haben uns angewöhnt immer einen sehr
> guten Potentialausgleich zwischen den Anlagenteilen
> zu schaffen, das macht das leben einfacher.


Na dann hatten wir pech das wir den Kran noch nicht zusammengestzt hatten.
Denn zusammengesetzt ist das Potential in der Regel beim ganzen Kran i.o.
Bei der Inbetriebsetzung ist er jedoch in einzelteilen in der Halle.
Werde dies beim nächsten berücksichtigen.


----------

